# Kündigung



## Muli (13 Feb. 2006)




----------



## illidan (13 Feb. 2006)

Der Mann scheint wohl mit seiner Arbeitsstelle nicht ganz so zufrieden gewesen zu sein. 

Lustiges Bilde! Danke fürs Posten! 

gruß zer0


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb. 2006)

Ich glaube das mache ich morgen bei mir auf der Arbeit auch! :]

Das zieht bestimmt für die nächste Gehaltserhöhung


----------



## illidan (14 Feb. 2006)

> _Original von Paulus_
> Ich glaube das mache ich morgen bei mir auf der Arbeit auch! :]
> 
> Das zieht bestimmt für die nächste Gehaltserhöhung




Das zieht nur in die Nase des Chefs. *FG*

Wenn dus wirklich machts, sag mir bescheid, dann nehme ich das auf und stelle es hier ins Forum->Funny-Bereich.

gruß zer0


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb. 2006)

> _Original von zer0_
> Das zieht nur in die Nase des Chefs. *FG*



Hab mich grade weggeschmissen, als ich den Spruch gelesen habe!
Und die Kamera lass mal lieber stecken ... Da liegt kein Segen drauf! :]


----------

